# carbon dropouts-durability?



## Lookbiker

I've noticed that the carbon dropouts on my BMC Pro Machine are getting a little torn up by my Mavic quick release (lightly clamped).

Do others notice this and is this a developing problem? 

Thanks


----------



## sdcycling

*Carbon Dropouts*

Hi,

I have carbon dropouts on my Look 585. Like you, I became very concerned about the wear after 1.5 years of riding. Look has a 5 year warranty, so I returned them. They said that it was my fault. They said that I was tightening my skewer too tight. I pointed out that I have 5 other bikes with alloy dropouts that don't have any problems. Moreover, all of my other bikes are considerably older in than the Look. The bottom line is that they sent me back a used fork that has no wear in the dropouts. Unfortunately, the used fork that they sent back to me makes a loud bang whenever I hit a bump. WTF? The headset is currently being checked again by a look dealer. I am bummed that they sent me back an used fork with unknown history. I am very disappointed with Look USA. Even if they sent me a new fork, I think that carbon dropouts suck. The knurled surface of a hub and/or a skewer will slowly wear down carbon no matter what. 

Doug.


----------



## California L33

That doesn't seem right. Didn't your Look come with a manual? I've never seen _anything_ about not tightening skewers on carbon dropouts. My only carbon dropout bike came with exactly the same warning as my metal dropout bikes- paraphrasing here so I don't have to get it- 'tighten the quick release dropouts as hard as you can while hand closing. If you don't see a mark in your hand from the lever after closing it isn't tight enough and the bike is dangerous.'

That said, I don't like carbon dropouts. They do seem to wear when putting wheels in. Is it that hard to put a metal pressure plate in them? Does it add that much weight?


----------



## sdcycling

*Dropouts*

I don't think that weight is the issue. I think that the manufacturers are supplying forks with carbon dropouts because it is easier to build than carbon forks with alloy dropouts. Meanwhile, I had the used fork that Look sent to me checked out at a Look dealer. They think that it is cracked. I cannot believe that Look sent me an used fork. Also, I consider myself pretty lucky in that the fork did not fail while I was going down some steep hills. I hope that Look makes this right. If you poke around on the web, there are some discussions about the durability of carbon dropouts. Also, some skewer manufacturers specify that their skewers should not be used with carbon dropouts. I think that wear issue will become more of an issue over the next year or so as other riders start to have problems with carbon dropouts. Hopefully, no one gets hurt or worse in the process.


----------



## Derailer

sdcycling said:


> I don't think that weight is the issue. I think that the manufacturers are supplying forks with carbon dropouts because it is easier to build than carbon forks with alloy dropouts. Meanwhile, I had the used fork that Look sent to me checked out at a Look dealer. They think that it is cracked. I cannot believe that Look sent me an used fork. Also, I consider myself pretty lucky in that the fork did not fail while I was going down some steep hills. I hope that Look makes this right. If you poke around on the web, there are some discussions about the durability of carbon dropouts. Also, some skewer manufacturers specify that their skewers should not be used with carbon dropouts. I think that wear issue will become more of an issue over the next year or so as other riders start to have problems with carbon dropouts. Hopefully, no one gets hurt or worse in the process.



Jeez, what a troubling story. I can't help but think they exposed themselves to massive liability by sending you a used fork in unknown condition. It is very lucky for them that the fork did not cause you an accident.


----------



## dadoflam

I have a SLC01 which I travel with in the car a lot so the wheels regularly come off - no problems so far (I'm using Carbon Ti skewers that have fairly fine threads so are easy to fine tune to a good firmness without overdoing it)


----------



## Lookbiker

Which skewers are you using?


----------



## dadoflam

I am presently using the X-Lock Quick Release skewers manufactured by Carbon-Ti 
http://www.carbon-ti.com/index.php?link=products# which are about 45g/pair
I am presently waiting for a pair of the Carbon Ti X-Lock special model (sub 30g/pair) to arrive.
I know that Carbon-Ti products are available in the US through Fairwheel Bikes.


----------



## steel515

*carbon dropout wear*



California L33 said:


> That doesn't seem right. Didn't your Look come with a manual? I've never seen _anything_ about not tightening skewers on carbon dropouts. My only carbon dropout bike came with exactly the same warning as my metal dropout bikes- paraphrasing here so I don't have to get it- 'tighten the quick release dropouts as hard as you can while hand closing. If you don't see a mark in your hand from the lever after closing it isn't tight enough and the bike is dangerous.'
> 
> That said, I don't like carbon dropouts. They do seem to wear when putting wheels in. Is it that hard to put a metal pressure plate in them? Does it add that much weight?


I don't understand how putting wheel in wheel can cause wear. Wouldn't this happen to aluminum dropouts too? Look hsc5 has carbon headset race. Trek has carbon bottom bracket race they claim harder than steel. http://www.trekbikes.com/madone/technology/efficiency/
http://www.triathletemag.com/Departments/Features/2007_Features/Inside_Trek_s_World_Headquarters.htm


----------

